# Sacramento Valley Retriever Club / Corning ,California



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any news on the Trial?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Missy Bell won her second Q with Buster Posey!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any other Q information??
Congratulations Missy! Glad to see you move on


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to H2O blind: 18 dogs
6,14,15,16,18,19,20,23,25,26,38,39,40,41,43,45,48,50
Open to water blind:
1,10,11,14,15,18,25,34,36,40,41,44,46,48,49,54,61

sorry, I stupidly wrote Am callbacks twice. Senior moment.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Lynn, 
Do you know the call backs for the Open?


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Lynn! Besides the winner, do you know any other Q placements?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

I know Karen Young got fourth. I will go find out. 
Running Open water blind, callbacks above. 
Only three dropped on Am water blind: 6,15,18,

sorry to to tell you Lee, Jane just picked up Reilly on difficult third series of Derby.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you check Open callbacks? I know there are a couple back that aren't listed above.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Luanne second with Azul, third Sargenti with Gauge in Q


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Look at above water blind callbacks for Open. I fixed the list. Apologies Paula.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

No problem at all Lynn! I just appreciate that you are posting at all


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Lynn; sorry to have you do administrative reporting!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Derby results:
first: #1 Breeze, 2 #10 Laser, #12 Wego, #13 Ford, RJ #14 Indy
lots of jams. 
Am:
first: #16 Free, Michael Moore, 2nd, #14 Rosie, Alice Woodward, 3rd #40 Hunter, Gale Mettentrink, 4th Ivy, Any Kahn,
RJ #43 Rich Pingatore Nitro.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Mike and Free on their Amateur win!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lynn Moore said:


> Derby results:
> first: #1 Breeze, 2 #10 Laser, #12 Wego, #13 Ford, RJ #14 Indy
> lots of jams.
> Am:
> ...


Lovin' Free winning the Amateur....doesn't that qualify her for the National Amateur ?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open water quad, Willie; Henninger, Hunter; Patopea, Freedom; Luann; Hawkeye; Michael Moore, Ruddy; Sargenti, Lucky; Sargenti, Dottie; Andy Kahn, Shooter; Pat Nichols, Tugg; Patopea, Moda; Charles Tyson, Comet; Patopea, Lefty; Mary Ahlgren, Maui; Patopea, Cruise; Henninger.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open:
First, Sargenti with Lucky (Hooray for the memory of our good friend Randy Twist)
2nd: Luann Pleasant with Freedom
3rd: John Henninger with Willie
4th: Pat Nichols with Shooter

Thank you Julie Cole and Karen Young and all the Sac Valley members who worked so hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Lynn Moore said:


> Derby results:
> first: #1 Breeze, 2 #10 Laser, #12 Wego, #13 Ford, RJ #14 Indy
> lots of jams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, another chance to get Nat Am trophy trying to buy.


----------

